# Queen City Kids



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I just recently ripped their 2 LPs into my music collection. Man they were good, too bad they didn't get more exposure.

Black Box is an exceptional album.

http://www.queencitykids.com/


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Can't seem to find any other songs besides this one to share with you.

[youtube=object]xRyiUoZbPag[/youtube]


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah I though these guys were great!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Me too. I grew up in Winnipeg, after QCK broke up the singer (Alex?) headquartered there and fronted some other bar bands that I saw a few times. I remember him doing a killer version of 'I Will Follow' (U2).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw them live a couple of times before they had their album out--I think they had a different name the first time. I enjoyed them, and I bought the first album. I saw them after that as well--I forget who they opened up for. Most of my friends didn't seem to like them.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's one of their songs ripped off Vinyl. The vinyl was in pretty rough shape, warp and lots of snap crackle and pops, so you will hear things.

Black Box LP - Ripped Off
http://members.shaw.ca/jeffflowerday/Clips/RippedOff.mp3


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Did some drinking with them a few times when they were in their heyday. The had some great tunes.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Here's one of their songs ripped off Vinyl. The vinyl was in pretty rough shape, warp and lots of snap crackle and pops, so you will hear things.
> 
> Black Box LP - Ripped Off


That was my favorite song off the first album.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Geez now I am going to have to dig those albums out and fire up the record player.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

zontar said:


> That was my favorite song off the first album.


Black Box was their second, self titled was first. I'm trying to find another copy of the first, mine is pretty noisy can't get a good rip from it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Oops--I got that mixed up--I guess I did buy both albums now that I think about it. I thought I just had the first one--but I do remember Black Box--thanks for the memory jog.


----------

